# Opinions on Daiwa Emcast Surf rod



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

Would like to know what people who have used them think of them.....Thanks


----------



## live2kingfish (Apr 17, 2007)

I bought two of the 10 ft conventional emcasts last year and I reallly like them. The ones I have are rated for 3-6 ounce, they are a little stiff and sometimes its hard to tell a bite if you have a little whiting, anything a little bigger and you will know, to me the rods are great especially for the price. I got mine for 75 dollars apiece.


----------

